# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te krijojme video me AVS video editor 4.

## benseven11

Mund te krijohen video me Avs duke importuar nje tufe imazhesh si dhe audio.
Videoja e krijuar mund te ruhet ne Avi,mpg,wmv dhe mov format.
Hapi i pare .
Hapet programi dhe futen nje tufe imazhesh.

----------


## benseven11

Fut komplet imazhet ne timeline si ne figure.

----------


## benseven11

Rezultati shiko ne timeline se si jane organizuar sipas rradhes imazhet.

----------


## benseven11

Importimi i audios.

----------


## benseven11

Fut zerin ne seksionin Timeline per zerin.

----------


## benseven11

Video u krijua.
Klik ne file dhe zgjedh "Save movie"
Do hapet vizardi si ne figuren poshte.Klikonne next per te vazhduar dhe ruajtur videon si avi format,mpg,mov,ose wmv format.

----------


## benseven11

Pasi jane futur imazhet ne timeline,zeri mund te futet edhe duke bere regjistrim nga nje skedar audio ne kompjuter si figurat me poshte.(zgjidh opsionin mikrofon nqs zerin do e marresh nga mikrofoni).

----------


## benseven11

Pastaj klik ne save movie.
Mund te krijosh shume video ne kete menyre.Para se te krijosh nje video te dyte duhen boshatisur timeline per video/imazh dhe timeline i zerit nga videoja e pare qe krijove.Figura me poshte jep se si behet boshatisja.

----------


## benseven11

Sinkronizimi ne kohe i imazheve(video) me zerin.Duhet qe perpara se te behet save nje video e krijuar me ze,te sinkronizohet,dmth gjatesia ne kohe e videos dhe gjatesia ne kohe e zerit te jene te barabarta(mos e ngaterro me sinkronizimin ne filma qe ka ndryshim).Klik i djathte dhe properties per skedarin audio.......

----------

